# hunting lease



## mountainboync (Jan 24, 2012)

im looking for a lease in the southern zone around washington cty or jhonson cty if anyone has any info i would appreciate it! msg me on here or e-mail me at leemtclf@yahoo.com 1000 acres or less thanks:


----------

